# Have I bought a pup ?



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Bought a beautiful Nardo grey TTS 18 plate this July fully loaded witH 14k on clock.I love the car but only a month after owning it I broke down 150 miles from home with a radiator leak all very stressful & embarrassing called Audi assist & the car was towed & repaired at my local dealer which took 2 weeks btw.
Today the same fault has reappeared & water level on coolant tank Is low yet again so tomorrow I plan to call Audi assist again & get it towed in have to say I am really disappointed & really am starting to wonder whether I've just bought a problem car it only has around 3 months manufacturers warranty remaining & so thinking should I get rid & cut my losses it's a shame because It's my pride & joy .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Micky, No need to get rid of, just make sure any probs are fixed or Audi are notified of them before the warranty expires.
Did they state where the coolant leak was from. 
I believe 1 source of coolant leak is a design fault & quite common on the MK3 so should be modified to cure it.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

having 2 radiators leaking seems improbable, this time could be from the thermostat housing (quite common issue), take a deeper look at it


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Sounds like you have. On my second TTS, first was a 16 plate. Done 85,000 miles between the two cars, no real issues at all, aside from one of the LED strips in the door failing, a clip on the rear seat breaking (meaning I couldn't lock it back in place after folding), oh and had to get the exhaust tips changed on both cars - all of the minor gripes covered by warranty. All in all, a very reliable and fault free car the TTS. No rattles either, not one.


----------



## Lenovos (Aug 27, 2020)

is it coolant thats leaking? common issue on the ea888 engines... golf r, s3..tts


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes it's a massive coolant leak yet again second time within less than 6 months of ownership.
AA guy said he can see it leaking over gearbox.
Not happy considering cars only done 15k.
Due to be recovered back to dealers yet again tomorrow & with only 3 months of original warranty left remaining what should I do so confused as love the car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You have a warranty, get them to fix it...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Lenovos said:


> is it coolant thats leaking? common issue on the ea888 engines... golf r, s3..tts


Really? In the last 6 years, we've owned a S3 8v, Golf 7R (missis car), and 2 x TTS, didn't happen with any of them. Can't be that common can it :roll:


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

UPDATE !
Car has now been received at my local dealer had a phone call from them saying it's a radiator hose & it's on back orde yet another different radiator issue within the past few months


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Lenovos said:


> is it coolant thats leaking? common issue on the ea888 engines... golf r, s3..tts


Sounds like you were bob on with your diagnosis


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> Lenovos said:
> 
> 
> > is it coolant thats leaking? common issue on the ea888 engines... golf r, s3..tts
> ...


|Apparently, really.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A quick Google lists leaks in the top issues..

Common issues, tips and tricks for the 2.0t EA888 Gen 3 engine
Engine valve buildup:
Turbo Failure:
Oil filter housing: The oil filter housing is plastic and it is very easy to crack by over-tightening or not taking it off correctly. ...
Suction Pump Recall:
Thermostat housing leak:
Water pump:
PCV system and oil:


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Well now I'm sure we all agree this is a reasonably common fault I would like to come back to my original concern & that is with around only 3 months left of warranty what do you guys think I should do I know I'm going to lose money if I need to sell only had 4 months but should I cut my losses.
I don't want to be stuck with an unreliable car that's going to start costing me big money.
Wish this hadn't of happened twice since I've owned but it's starting to put a sore taste in my mouth .
Any thoughts or advice would be welcome.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Metalmicky said:


> Well now I'm sure we all agree this is a reasonably common fault I would like to come back to my original concern & that is with around only 3 months left of warranty what do you guys think I should do I know I'm going to lose money if I need to sell only had 4 months but should I cut my losses.
> I don't want to be stuck with an unreliable car that's going to start costing me big money.
> Wish this hadn't of happened twice since I've owned but it's starting to put a sore taste in my mouth .
> Any thoughts or advice would be welcome.


You have a recurring issue that Audi have attempted to rectify twice. It's already failed once. You haven't disclosed any other issues. If your leak is not rectified and fails again then it's up to Audi to sort it whether you have warranty or not as it simply is not resolved regardless of whether still in warranty or not. The initial problem remains unresolved. If this is your one and ONLY issue, I'd personally keep the car if you love everything else about it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Get them to check the thermostat housing isn't leaking. This has gone on several cars on here and is probably the most expensive coolant problem you'll have.


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

Metalmicky said:


> Bought a beautiful Nardo grey TTS 18 plate this July fully loaded witH 14k on clock.I love the car but only a month after owning it I broke down 150 miles from home with a radiator leak all very stressful & embarrassing called Audi assist & the car was towed & repaired at my local dealer which took 2 weeks btw.
> Today the same fault has reappeared & water level on coolant tank Is low yet again so tomorrow I plan to call Audi assist again & get it towed in have to say I am really disappointed & really am starting to wonder whether I've just bought a problem car it only has around 3 months manufacturers warranty remaining & so thinking should I get rid & cut my losses it's a shame because It's my pride & joy .


My experience of Audi dealers has been absolutely woeful. I would NOT take my car to them ever again for ANYTHING - seriously, even free work. They have no clue what they're doing - believe me. When I first bought my Audi, I took it to them to have some work done and they didn't know what the hell they were doing and gave the car back after a full day saying they couldn't do the work. I had to take to a indy specialist on the other side of the UK who did it no problems and who I discovered do work for the main dealers (the main dealers including that main dealer send their cars to them). They also messed my car up during a recent safety recall on the fuel tank and my satnav/GPS no longer worked when I got the car back from them and they claimed they didn't do anything etc. They are absolute cowboys - find yourself a decent trusted Indy is my advice. Don't assume because you see AUDI on the building that they know what they're doing, same goes for other brands. I've found BMW main dealers are absolute criminals aswell e.g. they changed my air mass meter claiming it was faulty and I kept the part and had it tested and found there was nothing wrong with it etc. They are all criminals. I've complained so many times to head offices (right to the top) only for them to turnaround and say these Main Dealerships are NOT them but franchises and basically nothing to do with them lol


----------



## Lenovos (Aug 27, 2020)

Mark Pred said:


> Lenovos said:
> 
> 
> > is it coolant thats leaking? common issue on the ea888 engines... golf r, s3..tts
> ...


Yes indeed join a golf r/s3 forum and you will realise how common it actually is, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

My car is now back collected it this afternoon the first problem a few months ago was the thermostat housing & the second more recent problem according to my dealership was a radiator hose both faults obviously causing my radiator to leak.
They reckon I have just been unlucky to have two radiator faults in the space of a few months.
Like previously mentioned I love the car so my initial thoughts is to try & extend the warranty which will expire in March I also have emailed Audi this afternoon & await a reply from them regarding costs of extending the warranty .


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Any reasonable company _should _take a look into a recurring problem if it was flagged up during warranty. But this is *Audi *we're talking about here. That and their BS about backlogged parts is bound to eat away at your 3 months left!

It depends if you prefer the hassle of selling or the back and fourth with Audi.

A mate had his S3 (from new) crashed into twice in the space of a year by horse boxes and 'travelers' - loved his car enough to pay off the balloon payment instead of moving on. Personally, I'd say even If you really love the car, make a judgement call on the warranty and if it stinks, get rid - you don't want that looming threat of yet more breakdowns and being 'unlucky'.

Agree with Master Yoda's advice on finding a decent VAG specialist.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Master Yoda said:


> My experience of Audi dealers has been absolutely woeful. I would NOT take my car to them ever again for ANYTHING - seriously, even free work. They have no clue what they're doing - believe me. When I first bought my Audi, I took it to them to have some work done and they didn't know what the hell they were doing and gave the car back after a full day saying they couldn't do the work. I had to take to a indy specialist on the other side of the UK who did it no problems and who I discovered do work for the main dealers (the main dealers including that main dealer send their cars to them). They also messed my car up during a recent safety recall on the fuel tank and my satnav/GPS no longer worked when I got the car back from them and they claimed they didn't do anything etc. They are absolute cowboys - find yourself a decent trusted Indy is my advice. Don't assume because you see AUDI on the building that they know what they're doing, same goes for other brands. I've found BMW main dealers are absolute criminals aswell e.g. they changed my air mass meter claiming it was faulty and I kept the part and had it tested and found there was nothing wrong with it etc. They are all criminals. I've complained so many times to head offices (right to the top) only for them to turnaround and say these Main Dealerships are NOT them but franchises and basically nothing to do with them lol


I have to agree. I bought my used TT from an independent dealer. I took it to my local Audi dealer under warranty as it had an oil leak, which turned out to be a loose bung. They asked me where I bought my car from. As soon as I mentioned it wasn't direct from Audi (or that dealership), I was treated like a leper.

"Someone used a non-genuine bung at the last oil change, and that's why its leaking" they said.

"Umm no. Here's the paperwork, showing the last oil change was done at an Audi dealer and it shows the part number used".

"Well that wasn't us, so we can't comment. All we know is it's loose, doesn't appear to be a genuine part, and you need a complete oil change using genuine parts". I needed it sorting (middle of lockdown too), so agreed to the work.

A couple months back my petrol cap wouldn't open. Audi wanted to charge £99 just to look at it (it was obviously the solenoid - a common fault, which I pointed out to them, but they still wanted to charge for "investigative work" before proceeding). They offered me to bring it in and they would temporarily open it for me so I could put fuel in and keep me on the road before they could fit me in. I took it in and while I waited, they opened the cap up, but in the process managed to snap off the silver cap. This is easily done if you don't really know how the cap is constructed.

"We've got it open, but there's a problem. Can I ask, where did you buy your car from?"

"Not from you. Like I told you last time".

"Ah well, someone has messed about with this cap and that's why it broke off when we tried to open it. But don't worry, we've ordered a complete fuel cap assembly, so we can fit all that when you bring it in for repair - chargeable of course". (Suffice to say, I fixed it myself and got the actuator repaired at a local indie at a fraction of the cost that Audi wanted to charge me).

Utter cobblers. I will never, ever go back to Audi directly for anything. Now I'm out of warranty, I'll be using a local indie for any work I need in future.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

aeroflott said:


> Master Yoda said:
> 
> 
> > My experience of Audi dealers has been absolutely woeful. I would NOT take my car to them ever again for ANYTHING - seriously, even free work. They have no clue what they're doing - believe me. When I first bought my Audi, I took it to them to have some work done and they didn't know what the hell they were doing and gave the car back after a full day saying they couldn't do the work. I had to take to a indy specialist on the other side of the UK who did it no problems and who I discovered do work for the main dealers (the main dealers including that main dealer send their cars to them). They also messed my car up during a recent safety recall on the fuel tank and my satnav/GPS no longer worked when I got the car back from them and they claimed they didn't do anything etc. They are absolute cowboys - find yourself a decent trusted Indy is my advice. Don't assume because you see AUDI on the building that they know what they're doing, same goes for other brands. I've found BMW main dealers are absolute criminals aswell e.g. they changed my air mass meter claiming it was faulty and I kept the part and had it tested and found there was nothing wrong with it etc. They are all criminals. I've complained so many times to head offices (right to the top) only for them to turnaround and say these Main Dealerships are NOT them but franchises and basically nothing to do with them lol
> ...


Good for you. Audi dealerships are legalised theft merchants and seem to think they have a licence to print money :x


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

after reading several recent posts, looks all the Audi stealers have been moved to UK.. :lol:


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh My !
Seems like I've opened up a Pandora's box lol.
I am still waiting on Audi's extended warranty team to get back to me as of yet no reply from them it's been over 24 hours would think they would be a bit keener as all I want to do is try an extend my warranty.
Regards comments about not buying your car from a main dealer I also bought my car from an independent & do feel they treat you at main dealer service departments a little less favourable than if your car was Audi approved however I still paid strong money for my car & it's still a straight Audi with FSH & in mint condition the radiator leak is a problem for the manufacturer & not the dealer who sold it me regardless of it's from an Audi approved dealer or not .
If I do decide to keep the car extended warranty or not does anyone have any recommendations of a good independent Audi specialist within the Birmingham West Midlands area ?


----------

